# The Year Is 2122



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

The Year is 2122...
"The Simpsons is still running, Family Guy somehow becoming the second longest running TV show. However unlike Family Guy, The Simpsons still uses the same voice cast. Dan Castellaneta's brain has been put inside a robot, canon explanation for his now robotic voice being he ate the ice cube dispenser. Julie Kavner continuously becomes rasp-ier and rasp-ier. Yeardley Smith has achieved ultimate knowing and lends her voice as a side-gig from her saving-the-planet full-time job. Nancy is doing fine by the way."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

The Year 2122
"The word ‘cash’, for instance, will, by 2122, be unfamiliar to all except the centenarians that haven’t yet lost their memory. Debit and credit cards will only be found three metres down in dumpsites. In 2122 there probably won’t even be mobile phones. At least people will then look ahead when they’re walking down the road."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

Appalachian Life in 2122
"Survival tips for the Appalachian nuclear winter. The sun is blotted out by clouds of debris, and the world has plunged into darkness and cold. Food is scarce, and people have to ration what little they had. Life is hard, but people find ways to survive."

"Many of the locals choose to live in underground shelters, however all of the campsites and tourist destinations were all well maintained.  'It’s all about limiting your exposer. The air out here is fresher than any mega city.' – Local resident"

"The Appalachian region is home to a proud and hardy people. For generations, they have eked out a living in the rugged mountains, scraping by on whatever resources they could find. They are known for their self-reliance and resourcefulness, as well as their deep connection to the land."

"When you visit the Appalachian region, you will be charmed by its beauty and its people. You will find a place that is unlike any other, and you will never want to leave."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

Life in 2122 (animated movie)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

How's Life in 2122?
"By *2122* you could be male Monday to Wednesday and female the rest of the week; or neither for the whole week. And, in *2122*, many more people will be paying for the 'deep freeze' after death, hoping for resurrection when the respective terminal malady is curable."


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

3 tools for predicting 2122 | Peter Schwartz


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

_2122 CALENDAR UNITED STATES_


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

MUSIC 2122 Tone Stith




_"To help celebrate, the __singer-songwriter-producer__ dropped the sultry song, “2122,” in tribute of his 22nd birthday." _


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2022)

Service and Maintenance Outlook for 2122: A trip into the future to interview a service electrician
(link)


"No one believed we could do it. But we arranged an on-the-job interview with a service and maintenance electrician 100 years from now."

"As if on cue, at that moment a robot came around the corner and cozied up to us like an old friend who needed no introduction.  “Good morning, Josh,” Julie said. “Gentlemen, let me introduce Josh.”  Josh said good morning in a voice that surprised us with its human-like quality."

“A century ago,” Julie said, “you would have referred to Josh as a ‘cobot,’ a collaborative robot powered by artificial intelligence. But we call Josh a ‘versatile’ with I&P—intelligence and physicality. Josh is capable of many things besides merely assisting me in installations. I could not get along without his help.”

"We had traveled to 2122 expecting to hear how the marvels of advanced technology with remote diagnostics permitted service electricians to embark on every service call knowing exactly what to expect before they had left the office. Julie pointed out a further advantage."

“Yes, the intelligence embedded in products today allows us to go on service calls with a pretty good idea of what the problem is before we get there. But more important is that those ubiquitous sensors embedded in everything allow us to precisely replicate replacement parts on site with 3D printing using a wide range of feedstock.”  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2022)

_The Sunray Sedan might finally make it's entrance!_


This 1950s comic strip boldly predicted the future
_



_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2022)

Postcard from Space #2122 - Scott Kelly


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 16, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> The Year is 2122...
> "The Simpsons is still running, Family Guy somehow becoming the second longest running TV show...


And I have long been dust in the wind - past caring.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 16, 2022)

Two months long thread and this is the first I've seen it.  Somehow the Diaries section flies below the radar...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 16, 2022)

It's never to late to mark your calendar.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> It's never to late to mark your calendar.


...or too early.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2022)

Predictions: What Earth Will Be Like 100 Years in the Future (2016)

"So why predict the future? Because it’s fun and it helps us critically think about how to take advantage of future investment and business opportunities."

"In the case of today’s infographic from Futurism, the predictions are courtesy of a team of “futurists, architects, technological forecasters, and sociological soothsayers” that were hired by Samsung to look at what life may be like in the year 2116."

"We’re happy that we’re not on the hook for any of these."


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2022)




----------

